# stacking sustanon and deca



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi guy

Quick question for the wiser lads, on my next cycle I'll be running sustanon and deca both at 2mls per week but I've never mixed the dose's before injecting and speaking to a lad today who mixes before injecting ie 1ml sust and 1ml deca in same pin before injecting??? I've never done it this way I always do sust one butt cheek and deca other.

Is it safe to mix and inject together? Or best doing the way I use?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes mate fine to mix any compounds as long as there both oil based wich sust and deca are so go for it


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Cheers pal

Just wanted to make sure as never done it this way and thought it might save pinning both cheeks everytime lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> Hi guy
> 
> Quick question for the wiser lads, on my next cycle I'll be running sustanon and deca both at 2mls per week but I've never mixed the dose's before injecting and speaking to a lad today who mixes before injecting ie 1ml sust and 1ml deca in same pin before injecting??? I've never done it this way I always do sust one butt cheek and deca other.
> 
> Is it safe to mix and inject together? Or best doing the way I use?


That would make your cycle 500mg test and 400mg deca right?

Test dosage for me personally would be too low and I'd get libido issues.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

RowRow said:


> That would make your cycle 500mg test and 400mg deca right?
> 
> Test dosage for me personally would be too low and I'd get libido issues.


Same here, I would up test to 750mg


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes that's correct, would it be recommended to up test dosages to 750? This will be my 4th cycle so wasn't sure I should up yet?

Will be doing

Week 1-8 dbol at 60mg ed

Week 1-16 test (sustanon 250) 2x per week (Monday and Thursday)

Week 1-16 deca (same as above)

Or would recommend running 3ml sust on monday Wednesday and friday?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's an individual thing tbh. I always run deca higher than test and my libido is very high...


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

that has to be the best cycle iv'e done so far...sustanon 3x (750mg) and 300or 400mg deca u can mix them box the are both oil based, any less test and deca dick starts showing it's head


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

boxinmetx said:


> that has to be the best cycle iv'e done so far...sustanon 3x (750mg) and 300or 400mg deca u can mix them box the are both oil based, any less test and deca dick starts showing it's head


Nice pun


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> that has to be the best cycle iv'e done so far...sustanon 3x (750mg) and 300or 400mg deca u can mix them box the are both oil based, any less test and deca dick starts showing it's head


deca dick showing its head? The problem with deca dick is your not showing anyhead, well does ya head in!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

chris6383 said:


> Yes that's correct, would it be recommended to up test dosages to 750? This will be my 4th cycle so wasn't sure I should up yet?
> 
> Will be doing
> 
> ...


ill be running a similar cycle in a month or two, but was advised by @stuey99 (cheers again) and a few others to up the test ratio also. you could run 1.5ml sust/1ml deca every mon and thurs to get your 750/500 sus deca split assuming your gear is 250mg per ml then drop the deca off 3 weeks before end of cylce to help your body clear the long esters before pct.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

chris6383 said:


> Yes that's correct, would it be recommended to up test dosages to 750? This will be my 4th cycle so wasn't sure I should up yet?
> 
> Will be doing
> 
> ...


You dont need Test Dosages higher mate, as long as you have Test in there then libido should be fine as you will be on plenty of it even at 1ml per week.

I would just go with what you were doing - 2ml Sust and 2ml Deca per week with the Dbol for 8 weeks.

Dont let anyone tell you that the Dbol will melt your liver either as it definitely will not, ive run it at that dose for longer and i didnt need a transplant like many would tell you you might need.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The whole test/deca thing varies from individual to individual.

For example, I always run test lower than deca and I have no issues with libido. Quite the opposite in fact. High doses aren't always needed. I've been taking aas since 1988 ffs and my current cycle is 400mg test and 600mg deca so no real need to keep increasing doses. I know it's a boring record but it's training and diet that give you the gains. I know this as I've tried everything over the years believe me


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You dont need Test Dosages higher mate, as long as you have Test in there then libido should be fine as you will be on plenty of it even at 1ml per week.
> 
> I would just go with what you were doing - 2ml Sust and 2ml Deca per week with the Dbol for 8 weeks.
> 
> Dont let anyone tell you that the Dbol will melt your liver either as it definitely will not, ive run it at that dose for longer and i didnt need a transplant like many would tell you you might need.


This varies from person to person mate. Logically you would only need a trt dose of test to keep sexual function while running deca. In reality tho I have known lads who can't function unless test dose is higher than the deca. I've got no idea why this is as logically it should not be the case. Would recommend a higher test dose than deca tho for a first time user just to cover all the bases and avoid this problem.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Personally I can run tren higher than test but if I run deca too close a dosage to my test I get libido issues.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd just do 1ml of each. 2x a week. Obviously if u have problems, up the test. I've never had problems before doing that.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> This varies from person to person mate. Logically you would only need a trt dose of test to keep sexual function while running deca. In reality tho I have known lads who can't function unless test dose is higher than the deca. I've got no idea why this is as logically it should not be the case. Would recommend a higher test dose than deca tho for a first time user just to cover all the bases and avoid this problem.


I agree that a lot of sides are different from person to person for examply i can take 100mg Dbol and not get gyno but a friend of mine will get it from 30-40mg of the exact same Dbol, here however i think its problem with the mind rather than anything phsiological, i think guys get told that Deca gives you 'Deca Dick' then assume that they will get it and much like a lot of erectile issues it ends up being a problem mentally not physically.

As you say even with TRT dose there should be no problems whatsoever as that is plenty of Test to keep things running.

If i were the op i would do 2ml of each which gives you slightly more Test anyway then if there are problems which there shouldnt be then up the Test.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ok i just want to ask cause this is starting to annoy me slightly ... Why the HELL do you newbs think you NEED to inject a long acting compound more then ONCE A WEEK??? If you actually did some real research you would know that bloods stabilize them selfs once test hits peak levels. So for fuk sake inject the sustanon once a week !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sen said:


> I'd just do 1ml of each. 2x a week. Obviously if u have problems, up the test. I've never had problems before doing that.


why the hell twice a week ? It does not kick in any faster plasma levels do NOT stabilize faster. What logical reason do you have for this ??? Ffsake if you dont have anything useful factual to say then dont SAY IT. Only thing you will achieve is more scar tissue wow thats amazing isnt it ???


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

He said he wants to do 2ml of each. Is that not 4ml? Not gonna achieve that with one injection, are u? Maybe he doesn't need that much but that's what he wants.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sen said:


> He said he wants to do 2ml of each. Is that not 4ml? Not gonna achieve that with one injection, are u? Maybe he doesn't need that much but that's what he wants.


easily lol a 4 ml injection is NOTHING and considering its sustanon and deca we are talking about then yes ONE INJECTION in a 5 ml barrel, iv done 5 ml injections mate & most people on here will tell you that is not a problem , and even if he wants to do 2 separate injections whats the bloody point of doing it over several days instead of doing it all once a week ? Please tell me your logic on that one.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Would that not create the same amount of scar tissue if u have 2 in one day or if u have 2 in a week? Left and right on say Friday. Or left Monday right friday, left Monday right Friday. Still injecting same area once a week? So ur scar tissue theory is pretty flawed. I've never known anyone to inject 5ml at once so can't comment n to be fair, I have better things to do that argue with someone over how many injections someone has in a week. Think u need to have a warm bath and maybe cut down on your own injections if they get u so wound up.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sen said:


> Would that not create the same amount of scar tissue if u have 2 in one day or if u have 2 in a week? Left and right on say Friday. Or left Monday right friday, left Monday right Friday. Still injecting same area once a week? So ur scar tissue theory is pretty flawed. I've never known anyone to inject 5ml at once so can't comment n to be fair, I have better things to do that argue with someone over how many injections someone has in a week. Think u need to have a warm bath and maybe cut down on your own injections if they get u so wound up.


I said once a week ONE injection and if hi insists on doing twice a week there would be no point to it YES SAME AMOUNT of scar tissue same day 2 injections or separate days 2 injections. BUT its better to get it ALL over & done with in the same day agreed ? Instead of dreading 2 days a week you dread just the one day a week.

And a 4 ml injection wont do you any harm what so ever.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd rather do 2 at once, yeah. If it makes no difference. I didn't know that sus once a week would be same as twice a week. Also didn't think 4ml was a good idea but if u say it is, I'll take your word for it. I've never known anyone to do it so didn't think it was a good idea. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nebido trt is a 4ml injection.


----------

